# New Joe White Specialty Malts



## wessmith (7/8/04)

Malt Craft has just released two new specialty malts from Joe White - "Wendouree Gold" Vienna and Chocolate Chit Malt. 

The Wendouree Gold is a Vienna style malt with a colour range of 6.5 to 10 EBC and a full malty flavour. It can be used up to 100% of the grist where it delivers a full bodied malty beer with a clean dryish finish. It will combine well with dark crystal to create that raisiny flavour found in Belgian styles. Used at lower concentrations - say 60% of the grist in combination with a pilsner malt, will produce a rich golden colour not unlike the traditional German "Export" style of lager. Expect some additional development of melanoidins (colour and malty flavour) in the kettle.

Chocolate Chit Malt or "Choc Chit" as we know it, is a roasted chit malt (Chit or chitting is the stage in germination of the barley where the rootlets begin to emerge from the tip of the grain) that has been removed from the germination boxes as a partly germinated "green" malt and then roasted in the normal way. With a colour of 800 EBC, Choc Chit offers a mild to low level of astringency and a medium coffee flavour. Great for porters and schwartzbier styles where a strong colour is needed without the development of astringent notes.

Pester your local HB shop for stocks. (some may already have them in stock)

Wes.


----------



## jayse (8/8/04)

wessmith said:


> snipped this bit out>
> "Wendouree Gold" Vienna
> 
> Wes.


 I'll give you one guess what the next bag of malt i will buy will be.  
I still have more than my fair share of malt in the shed at the moment as most of the adelaide guys have seen.

Here's to joe white. :chug: :chug: :chug: 

Jayse


----------



## Barry cranston (8/8/04)

Good day Wes
I am about to use 2 kg of the new Vienna in a maibock and 3 kg in a Vienna. How does it compare to the German vienna?
Have to go and check the water.
All the best, Barry


----------



## wessmith (8/8/04)

Hi Barry, Wendouree Gold will give you a bit more malt flavour and aroma compared to a German Vienna and will develop more melanoidins in the kettle. Keep your main saacharification temp in the mid 60's - say around 65 to 66. Going higher will produce a lot more body but that all depends on what style you are brewing too. The Distatic Power is around 190 so dont rush the mash stand - treat more like an English ale malt. Look forward to some feedback.

Wes.


----------

